# Electrical Connector From Hell!



## htert2020 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello, I am an enthusiast who likes to work on cars, and I'm having a tough time trying to remove an electrical connector on a 1997 Nissan Sentra. I took photos of the connector and posted them here:

http://kinetix.addr.com/nissan/nissanConnector1.jpg

http://kinetix.addr.com/nissan/nissanConnector2.jpg

Although I have experience removing various kinds of electrical connectors on different cars in the past, this one is especially difficult for me.

I tried using a flat blade screwdriver to press hard on the tab located on the upper middle part of the front face of the connector as shown in the photos. That didn't work.

Then I tried using my fingers to press hard on the wings located on the upper part of each side (left and right) of the connector. That didn't work either.

This connector is located on the vent control valve of the evap canister.

I'd really like to disconnect this connector without breaking it. I'm sure that a reasonably experienced mechanic would know how to deal with this type of connector. I'd imagine that this type of connector is fairly common in Nissans.

Does anyone know how I can remove this connector without breaking it? What tool is best for the job? Is there such a thing as a seized electrical connector?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mesaman (Apr 30, 2010)

I am having the same issue. How did you get it open? THX


----------



## htert2020 (Sep 28, 2009)

mesaman said:


> I am having the same issue. How did you get it open? THX


I got it open, but ended up breaking it. Basically, I slid some thin, sharp picker tool inbetween the two ends of the connector. This released the tab from the inside (instead of releasing the tab by accessing it from the outside).

To reconnect it, I used strong, weather-resistant tape. However, tape is probably not water-proof. I also glued the two ends of the connector together, before applying the tape.

Although I broke the connector, I examined the connector more carefully. I could see how sliding the thin picker tool inbetween the two ends of the connector (to access the tab from the inside) could theoretically release the tab without breaking it. So theoretically, it would seem possible to disconnect the connector without breaking anything. I was just unfortunate enough to break it.

So maybe this is something you might try.


----------

